# 2.7T Battery replacement



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

Hope this will save someone else some money...
My 2002 A6 2.7T recently started giving me starting troubles... I needed a new battery...
I called Audi for some pricing info and it turned out my battery would cost me around $300 installed! The battery itself was $180! I figured I would get an aftermarket one as that is just "robbery".
Anyway.... Did a lot of calling (and driving) around and nobody had the battery for the 2.7T! This included AutoZone, Sears & NTB. Apparently this was a weird size.
In Autozone I was looking through the battery catalog and found the 2002 A6 4.2's battery in there! I measured the guy up and went outside to the car... Surprise! Audi uses the same piece of sheet metal for both the 2.7T and the 4.2! There was even two bolt holes! The 4.2 battery is longer so is uses the second bolt hole. The battery fit perfectly!
As for the price... The Duralast battery (probably not the best, but for the money, you cannot beat it) for the 4.2 was $70!!!! Needless to say I was happy saving myself over $100. I did have to set readiness afterwards, but that will even take care of itself, if you do not have a VAG-COM… Make sure you have your radio code though!
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (masboykie)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for sharing.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (5speed6)*

I heard if while changing the battery after you disconnect the cables if you wrap them up and don't let them touch a ground and replace in reverse order, you won't have to set readiness(or radio code).


_Modified by audi403 at 5:49 PM 3-7-2006_


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (audi403)*

Anyone try this before?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (audi403)*

I should have mentioned I heard it from a couple Audi techs I used to work with.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (audi403)*

If only I nknew about that beforehand! 
Certainly would have saved some time looking for the code and everything! LOL!
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## rggooof (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Battery replacement (masboykie)*

I had to replace the battery in my 2000 A6 2.7t. Same thing I couldn't find it any where. I went to a local garage and they had one. It was a interstate battery.


----------

